# Деформации, болезни позвоночника



## gosha_bu (15 Май 2009)

Добрый вечер, уважаемые форумчане. Прошу у вас помощи для разъяснения данной ситуации:
Я сам с РБ, города Минска, значит существует Инструкция "ОБ ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИИ ТРЕБОВАНИЙ К СОСТОЯНИЮ ЗДОРОВЬЯ ГРАЖДАН ПРИ ПРИПИСКЕ К ПРИЗЫВНЫМ УЧАСТКАМ, ПРИЗЫВЕ НА СРОЧНУЮ ВОЕННУЮ СЛУЖБУ, СЛУЖБУ В РЕЗЕРВЕ, ВОЕННУЮ СЛУЖБУ ОФИЦЕРОВ ЗАПАСА, ВОЕННЫЕ И СПЕЦИАЛЬНЫЕ СБОРЫ, ПОСТУПЛЕНИИ НА ВОЕННУЮ СЛУЖБУ ПО КОНТРАКТУ, В УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕ ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ "МИНСКОЕ СУВОРОВСКОЕ ВОЕННОЕ УЧИЛИЩЕ" И ВОЕННЫЕ УЧЕБНЫЕ ЗАВЕДЕНИЯ, ВОЕННОСЛУЖАЩИХ, ГРАЖДАН, СОСТОЯЩИХ В ЗАПАСЕ ВООРУЖЕННЫХ СИЛ РЕСПУБЛИКИ БЕЛАРУСЬ", на основании которой призывные комиссии определяют степень годности к воинской службе. Там есть следующие положения:
пункт 9. данной Инструкции гласит: 





> Кроме заболеваний с соответствующей степенью нарушения функции, указанных в пунктах статьи, к ним также относятся заболевания, перечисленные в пояснениях к данным пунктам статьи независимо от степени нарушения функции.


66 статья расписание болезней гласит: 
*Деформации, болезни позвоночника и их последствия:* 
а) со значительным нарушением функций- Негоден
б) с умеренным нарушением функций- 
*в) с незначительным нарушением функций*. Категория годности- Негоден в мирное время
г) при наличии объективных данных без нарушения функций- ГО



> К пункту "в" относятся множественные аномалии развития хотя бы в одном отделе позвоночника в различных сочетаниях, приведшие к развитию остеохондроза III, IV степени, сколиозу I и выше степени, спондилезу II, III степени, синдрому нестабильности; фиксированный сколиоз II степени; анкилозирующий спондилоартрит (болезнь Бехтерева) в начальной стадии; спондилолистез I степени; распространенный остеохондроз III степени одного или более отделов позвоночника; ограниченный спондилез II, III степени одного или более отделов позвоночника.
> К пункту "г" относятся одиночные или множественные аномалии развития в одном отделе позвоночника; врожденные и приобретенные фиксированные искривления позвоночника (кифозы II, сколиозы I степени); изолированный, ограниченный или распространенный остеохондроз I, II степени; изолированный, ограниченный или распространенный в пределах одного-трех отделов спондилез I, II степени.




В результате обследования в больнице составлен акт, кленико – функциональный диагноз, который звучит сл. образом:
Болезнь Шейерманна-Мау, вторичный кифоз грудного отдела позвоночника второй степени, S- образный сколиоз грудо-поясничного отдела позвоночника первой степени, распространенный остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника второй стадии с незначительным нарушением функции.

_Так вот вопросы:_
1)подпадает ли распространенный остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника второй стадии с незначительным нарушением функции, под пункт *в) как болезнь позвоночника с незначительным нарушением функций*?
2)можно ли понимать под  *множественными аномалиями развития в разных отделах позвоночника в различных сочетаниях, приведшие к развитию сколиозу I*  сл. болезни: Болезнь Шейерманна-Мау, вторичный кифоз грудного отдела позвоночника второй степени, распространенный остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника второй стадии с незначительным нарушением функции, если да, то какие именно и ответ пожалуйста обоснуйте.


----------

